

Hope this saves someone some time. - garrettdreyfus
https://gist.github.com/garrettdreyfus/8153571

======
codezero
Why not compare the first character of the input to y or n (forced lower), or
only allow one character of input like the instructions show.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Updated it to your suggestion.

~~~
codezero
One more suggestion, make sure to test against lower case:

    
    
       reply = str(raw_input(question+' (y/n): ')).lower()
    

You could even add .strip() on there if you want to make sure it doesn't have
leading spaces.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Another good one, thanks.

------
informatimago
Wouldn't everybody save much more time just using Common Lisp, and its already
existing (y-or-n-p) function?

